# repoussoir



## steiner

¿qué es exactamente? En el diccionario dice "botador", que me suena a americanismo. Entiendo que es el lugar en el que se dejan cosas que ya no se quieren o que no sirven, pero no se me ocurre una traducción para esta frase, que lo utiliza en sentido figurado.

El texto habla de los "grands ensembles" de viviendas (término que tampoco sé cómo traducir), y dice que en su momento fueron iniciativas urbanísticas muy innovadoras, pero que por una serie de razones acabaron pobladas totalmente por inmigrantes y gente de pocos recursos, y así, _d'illustration de la modernité volontaire, les nouvelles fugures de l'urbain passèrent au statut de repoussoir_.

se me viene a la cabeza _vertedero, _pero me parece un término demasiado fuerte tratándose de viviendas y de personas. ¿Alguna sugerencia?

saludos


----------



## Iroise

Hola
No es "vertedero".
Repoussoir = no incitar a venir vivir en estos lugares.


----------



## totor

Amigos,

¿puede ser que esta palabra signifique también algo así como *espantajo*?

Ninguno de los diccionarios consultados da esta posibilidad, salvo el bueno del tlfi, pero al final de todo:

*b) Rare. Ce qui fait reculer quelqu'un.*

Con el añadido de *rare*.

*Le souvenir de l'insurrection parisienne* [la Commune] *menée au nom de principes fédéralistes fonctionne ainsi comme un repoussoir.*


----------



## lpfr

Sí, creo que la segunda definición de espantajo: "Cosa que por su representación o figura causa infundado temor" corresponde bien al sentido de la frase original.

  Pero "repoussoir" no es verdaderamente raro. Es verdad que corrientemente la gente utiliza más bien "épouvantail".  "repoussoir" tiene el sentido de alejar o mantener a distancia la gente.


----------



## totor

Muchas gracias, lpfr. Según lo que dices, entonces, ¿es usual (aunque no tanto como *épouvantail*) que la gente la utilice en ese sentido?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor:

Repousser es repeler, echar para atrás, dar .

Lo traduciría como un repelente o algo por el estilo. No encuentro la palabra más adecuada para decirlo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Sí, Gévy, también es posible, gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

totor said:


> Amigos,
> 
> ¿puede ser que esta palabra signifique también algo así como *espantajo*?
> 
> Ninguno de los diccionarios consultados da esta posibilidad, salvo el bueno del tlfi, pero al final de todo:
> 
> *b) Rare. Ce qui fait reculer quelqu'un.*
> 
> Con el añadido de *rare*.
> 
> *Le souvenir de l'insurrection parisienne* [la Commune] *menée au nom de principes fédéralistes fonctionne ainsi comme un repoussoir.*


 
Asocio "repoussoir" con una fea constumbre femenina que consiste en elegir amigas feas, para en contraste, parecer más bella.
Se llama "servir de repoussoir".
Aquí yo utilizaría : *como un repulsivo*.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



Iglesia said:


> Asocio "repoussoir" con una fea constumbre femenina que consiste en elegir amigas feas, para en contraste, parecer más bella.
> Se llama "servir de repoussoir".
> Aquí yo utilizaría : *como un repulsivo*.



A estas amigas poco agraciadas yo las llamo: f_aire-valoir_

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Tina.Irun

Faire-valoir  es más suave, no trasmite la idea de "repulsivo" como "*repoussoir*.

"Se dit de toute chose ou personne qui en fait valoir une autre par opposition, par contraste. *Servir de repoussoir*. "Des femmes qui se choisissent, comme repoussoir,
des amies d´une laideur rassurante" (Gautier) -Petit Robert1


----------



## Tina.Irun

Como soy una boba, yo salía siempre con las más guapas y les servía,     (espero) de "faire-valoir" y no de "repoussoir".
 pero, como el buen vino,      ¡he mejorado con los años!.


----------



## miss_misery

hola me gustaría saber si la traducción de "repoussoir" es correcta en este contexto:

hume, comme on le sait, a fait sortir Kant de son "sommeil dogmatique", c'est-à-dire a agi sur lui à la fois comme un excitant et comme un repoussoir. excitant parce que Hume semblait irréfutable dans sa volonté de détruire les liaisons entre les choses qui naivement nous pensons "réelles", "objectives", fondées dans la nature. repoussoir parce que le scepticisme auquel aboutissait Hume ne puvait que choquer celui qui voulait asseoir le savoir d'une manière certaine. 

Como sabemos, Hume hizo salir a Kant de su “sueño dogmático”, es decir, actuó sobre él tanto como un estimulante y como un rechazo. Estimulante, porque Hume parecía categórico en su voluntad de destruir los vínculos entre las cosas que ingenuamente pensamos “reales”, “objetivas”, fundadas en la naturaleza. Rechazo, porque el escepticismo al cual llegaba Hume sólo podía chocar con aquel que quería asentar el saber de una manera cierta.


----------



## yserien

Personne ou chose qui, par contraste, met en valeur une autre. CNRTL


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Tengo una nueva pregunta con "repoussoir".
He entendido muy bien las explicaciones dadas en torno a la situación de contraste, que hace que se valore a una persona por oposición a otra; no obstante, no me queda muy claro cómo debe traducírse, si haciendo prevalecer esa idea fuerte de algo "repelente" o poniendo énfasis en la idea de contraste.

Así, por ejemplo, los brigadieres de policía se definen por oposición al ejército. "Le modèle d'autorité de l'armée sert aux brigadiers de repoussoir, pour definir a contrario celui qui leur semble légitime et efficace" (Dominique Monjardet, _Ce que fait la police_)_._

Lo que me pregunto es: ¿alcanza con decir "sirve de contraste"? ¿O es preciso incluir, al verter la expresión al castellano, la idea de "repeler"? 

_Merci d'avance..._

P.D.: He visto, por ejemplo, que se suele traducir esta locución como: "servir de realce"...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
Me permito insistir en la pregunta anterior, y agregarle otra con la misma palabra y la misma idea, que surge, claro, de la lectura del mismo libro, donde se manifiesta que las policías regionales anglosajones fueron concebidas por oposición al modelo policial francés "designé comme un repoussoir".
Creo que si se traduce como "un repelente" o "un repulsivo" no se entiende bien la idea. ¿Habría que optar por una larga perífrasis?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- de modelo a no seguir ?

Espera otras ideas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

¡Contrapunto, Cintia! 
Gracias...


----------



## totor

_La pratique de la photo de famille s'étant généralisée dans les classes populaires, elle est devenue une sorte de repoussoir pour les classes plus élevées de la population._

En este caso específico, la propuesta de Martine me parece perfecta:


Cintia&Martine said:


> modelo a no seguir


La de León también es buena:


Leon_Izquierdo said:


> Contrapunto


, pero en este caso no es suficientemente peyorativa.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> _La pratique de la photo de famille s'étant généralisée dans les classes populaires, elle est devenue une sorte de repoussoir pour les classes plus élevées de la population._



Hola *totor*, te sugiero:

- *repelente 
- rémora *


----------



## Pohana

totor said:


> _... __elle est devenue une sorte de repoussoir pour ... _



Yo propondría directamente:  ... _una especie de contraste_...

Contraste tiene el tono peyorativo que busca Totor.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Pohana:

No estoy de acuerdo contigo, pues el "repoussoir" es algo que te echa para atrás (es peyorativa en sí, no porque se interpreta así en un momento dado. Siempre lo es). Ya me dirás qué tiene la palabra "contraste" de peyorativo, porque no lo veo. Tampoco se adecua a la traducción, es  como interpretar algo de lejos, de forma muy aséptica. Cuando, ¡por Dios!, allí te dicen que mezclar a la plebe con la clase burguesa, ni hablar, le da a la clase pudiente escalofríos y un asco profundo solo con pensarlo. 

La palabra "repoussoir" es muy fuerte en francés, muy visual y físico, y suena fatal. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> - *repelente
> - rémora *





Pohana said:


> _una especie de contraste_...



Estas serían las traducciones canónicas, digamos, de 'repoussoir', pero a mi juicio la idea de la frase es 'lo que no hay que hacer', y conlleva el desprecio que las clases acomodadas sienten por todo lo que tiene características populares.

Ese aspecto, que yo llamé 'peyorativo', está muy diluido en esas opciones.

No había visto tu post, Gévy, y coincido contigo en lo que dices respecto de 'contraste'.


----------



## swift

Una marranada, vamos. 

¿Y si usaras la locución 'revolver el estómago'?


----------



## totor

swift said:


> 'revolver el estómago'?



Como dije antes, 'lo que no hay que hacer' (y cualquiera de sus variantes) no es una traducción canónica de 'repoussoir' (una de esas palabras que siempre cuesta traducir), pero por lo que más quieran, ¿por qué no me dicen mejor qué tienen en contra de esa expresión, en este caso particular?


----------



## swift

Yo nada. Pero aparte de marranada, asco, vomitivo o repelente, no se me ocurren ideas más o menos convincentes.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> marranada, asco, vomitivo o repelente



Bueno, como dicen nuestros amigos españoles, me temo que con éstas nos pasamos varios pueblos.

¡No es para tanto, José!


----------



## swift

¿Y mofeta?


----------



## totor

swift said:


> ¿Y mofeta?




​


----------



## swift

Poniéndose serios, opino que 'causa de aversión' podría funcionar. Lamento no poder proponerte nada menos canónico.


----------



## totor

swift said:


> 'causa de aversión' podría funcionar


Mi querido José, te remito a mi post #24:


totor said:


> ¿por qué no me dicen mejor qué tienen en contra de esa expresión, en este caso particular?


----------



## Pohana

Gévy said:


> ...allí te dicen que mezclar a la plebe con la  clase burguesa, ni hablar, le da a la clase pudiente escalofríos y un  asco profundo solo con pensarlo.
> 
> La palabra "repoussoir" es muy fuerte en francés, muy visual y físico, y suena fatal.
> ...



No, _contraste_ no tiene esta acepción.



swift said:


> ... 'causa de aversión' podría funcionar...


 
O tal vez ... _una especie de ojeriza_ o _de animadversión_...


----------



## totor

Como decimos en mi barrio, vamos a los bifes:

1) Como la práctica de la foto de familia se generalizó en las clases populares, se convirtió en una suerte de modelo de lo que no hay que hacer para las clases más elevadas de la población.

2) Como la práctica de la foto de familia se generalizó en las clases populares, se convirtió en una suerte de repelente/rémora para las clases más elevadas de la población.

3) Como la práctica de la foto de familia se generalizó en las clases populares, se convirtió en una cuestión de contraste para las clases más elevadas de la población.

4) Como la práctica de la foto de familia se generalizó en las clases populares, se convirtió en una causa de aversión para las clases más elevadas de la población.

5) Como la práctica de la foto de familia se generalizó en las clases populares, se convirtió en una especie de ojeriza/animadversión para las clases más elevadas de la población.

Me parece que éstas son todas las opciones, hasta ahora.

Viéndolas así, todas juntas y en fila, podemos sobre todo ver cómo suena en español.

Mi elección es la 1).


----------

